# forever needed for the last of Lola's litter



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

please ignore my mistake in the title - it should have read 'forever home'

this little boy is the last one of Lola's litter to need his forever home. he was born on 1st december and will be ready to leave around 26th february. if anyone is interested in giving this little baby a home please contact me either on here or via fb : https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-ARC-the-ashmore-rescue-for-cats/610309825673191

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/lola/IMG_41461_zpsadd6ea5f.jpg.html]


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

:001_wub: oh my ..... he is just the most scrumptious wee darling I've seen for a long time *sigh* you have no idea how much I wish things were different here & I could take him

Sure he'll be snapped up in no time


----------



## LisaandPatch (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh my! He looks just like I imagine our Patch would do that age (she's 10 mths).

I'm sure he will get snapped up really quickly. If only we could afford another.

Just want to give him a big cuddle :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

what a beautiful smile he has :001_wub: best wishes foreverxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this little boy is now reserved pending a home check:thumbup:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

brilliant  he is beautiful , such a lovely smile


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this little boy, now named Frankie has found his forever home with a lovely lady and young daughter:thumbup:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

how could anyone resist that smile  , so glad its all worked out for him xxlovely strong name Frankie aww i think he has his mamas big eyes too


----------

